# how do they do this?



## mga (Jan 26, 2007)

how do you train a tree to grow like this?

http://www.arborsmith.com/treecircus.html


----------



## Kate Butler (Jan 26, 2007)

*How?*

With a WHOLE LOT of time - not just the original shaping, but also waiting for 'em to grown in.


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 26, 2007)

lots of liver treats.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mga (Jan 26, 2007)

i can do the liver treats, but do you splice a sapling the way you want it? does it take a special tree or can any tree be trained?


----------



## BonsaiJedi (Jan 26, 2007)

as a devote bonsai-er...you can do that with just about any species, esp. fast growing, easily graft-able ones like ficus, citrus, apple, maple, and numerous tropicals. I would acutally recommend getting that guy's books as he does explain different grafting techniques to accomplish it. Really, tree sculptures, like bonsai, are not nearly as difficult or as time comsuming as you may have been led to believe. Check out http://www.arborsmith.com/index.html 
Give it try!


----------

